# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Ох как нужна конфа "Охрана труда и промышленная безопасность"

## Rasputnik

Коллеги может у кого то завалялось что то похожее, может?

----------


## azrailnt

Доброго дня!

Так же ищу "1С:Предприятие 8. Производственная Безопасность. Охрана Труда"

Буду очень благодарен, если найдется конфигурация!

----------


## wladpokr

Доброго дня.

Срочно нужна "1С: Предприятие 8. Производственная Безопасность. Охрана Труда"

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ArtNeot

мда, видимо из маленького спроса это неинтересно специалистам)

----------


## VbheVbh

а жаль, оч нужна

----------


## Hodman

> мда, видимо из маленького спроса это неинтересно специалистам)


Нет, нет. Очень даже интересна. Я работаю Завхозом, так и жнец, и косец и на дуде игрец. У меня "банда" из 23 человек, так мне и ОТ, и строительство, и путевые листы, и отходы т.е. все :) Организация бюджетная, да еще из РБ, так что надеюсь на понимание. Хоть как то хотелось бы автоматизировать.

----------


## Igber

Поддерживаю.
Если у кого-то есть конфигурация, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## HIM1974

Вот, не ломаная
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G5v...ew?usp=sharing

----------

aiburan (13.04.2020), Dron182 (09.10.2020), Fikusnat (21.09.2020), FiZikus (15.05.2020), iametw (29.11.2020), Natali-7l (08.10.2020), PeshStudio (25.03.2020), portey (30.06.2020), Vlad__ (17.09.2020), VlaSt (14.04.2020)

----------


## atos73

> Вот, не ломаная
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G5v...ew?usp=sharing


можно обновить?

----------


## atos73

> Вот, не ломаная
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G5v...ew?usp=sharing


можно обновить?

----------

Holtof85 (29.03.2021)

----------


## OrionKam

Подниму! 
Тоже очень надо

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Подниму! 
> Тоже очень надо


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bzWYInA_8AFFeg
Производственная безопасность. Охрана труда, редакция 1.1 (1.1.4.12)

----------

ArtNeot (12.04.2021), OrionKam (06.04.2021), scorper22 (08.04.2021)

----------


## ArtNeot

Коллеги, а есть лечение к этой конфе?

----------


## nnikol

Подниму!
Тоже очень надо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подниму!
> Тоже очень надо


*Охрана_труда_1.1.4.12_CF.zip*, *зеркало*

Извините, а ваше утверждение "_Подниму!_" относилось к возможности лечения, или, просто за?

----------

mr_kotuk (20.12.2021), nnikol (02.07.2021), Nordek (05.01.2022)

----------


## nnikol

> *Охрана_труда_1.1.4.12_CF.zip*, *зеркало*
> 
> Извините, а ваше утверждение "_Подниму!_" относилось к возможности лечения, или, просто за?


Просто За. Спасибо за конфу.

----------


## Пихтор

OTProf_10.1.5.8_setup https://www.4shared.com/s/ftLw7fCotiq

----------

Geger (12.12.2021), Nordek (05.01.2022), Winter_Sun (06.10.2021)

----------


## Geger

> OTProf_10.1.5.8_setup https://www.4shared.com/s/ftLw7fCotiq


Скажите, пожалуйста, получилось обойти запрос лицензии?

----------


## SaschaK

Друг может ты нашел 1с охрану труда? Если что отпиши мне Sascha_K@tut.by или Sascha_K@km.ru

----------


## Agabala

Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста, 
Конфигурация 1С: Производственная безопасность. Охрана труда

----------


## aiva2001

Привет всем в этой теме! 
Присоединяюсь, мне тоже надо, ОТ просит потестить конфигурацию вживую. 
Ну или подскажите как обойти лицензирование. Клянусь, только для тестирования, по официальному запросу доступ к демо в облаке уже неделю жду.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Привет всем в этой теме! 
> Присоединяюсь, мне тоже надо, ОТ просит потестить конфигурацию вживую. 
> Ну или подскажите как обойти лицензирование. Клянусь, только для тестирования, по официальному запросу доступ к демо в облаке уже неделю жду.


Генератор лицензий: *req2ans.rar*,  *зеркало*

*Скрытый текст*
1. Первоначальную настройку делаем на ранних платформах, проверено на 8.3.11
2. Лицензию НЕ онлайн, генерируем файл запроса *.req, номер и пин - ЛЮБЫЕ!
3. От администратора запускаем req2ans.exe, указываем количество пользователей, файл запроса *.req, генерируем файл ответов *.ans. С первого раза может не получится, завершаем, повторяем...
4. Подставляем в 1С файл ответов *.ans, вуаля!

----------

pro100whisky (04.12.2022)

----------


## aiva2001

Спасибо, сразу не понял как это работает.

----------


## memv

Добрый день всем!

Ищу "Производственная безопасность. Промышленная безопасность, редакция 1.1"

Буду очень благодарен, если найдется конфигурация!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем!
> 
> Ищу "Производственная безопасность. Промышленная безопасность, редакция 1.1"
> 
> Буду очень благодарен, если найдется конфигурация!


Может, комплексная подойдёт: *OsCompl_1.1.4.25_new_unlock.dt*, *зеркало*

Характеристику конфигурации читать в скрытом тексте.

*Скрытый текст*Характеристика конфигурации 1С:Производственная безопасность. Комплексная
Конфигурация «Производственная безопасность. Комплексная» является совокупностью конфигураций «Производственная безопасность. Охрана труда», «Производственная безопасность. Охрана окружающей среды», «Производственная безопасность. Промышленная безопасность», «Производственная безопасность. Пожарная безопасность».

Особенности и возможности программы:
Планирование и проведение аудитов;
Учет результатов проведения внешних проверок по охране труда, охране окружающей среды, промышленной и пожарной безопасности на предприятии;
Формирование регламентированных документов, отчетных и аналитических форм по охране труда, охране окружающей среды, промышленной и пожарной безопасности;
Планирование и контроль выполнения учебной деятельности, мероприятий в области охраны труда, охраны окружающей среды, промышленной и пожарной безопасности;
Ведение учета средств индивидуальной защиты, а также смывающих и обезвреживающих средств;
Регистрация результатов проведения специальной оценки условий труда;
Планирование и контроль прохождения сотрудниками медицинских осмотров;
Работа с данными несчастных случаев на производстве;
Планирование и учет результатов проведения производственного контроля по направлению охрана труда;
Планирование и учет результатов проведения производственного котроля по промышленной безопасности;
Учет источников выбросов, учет выбросов загрязняющих веществ в атмосферный воздух, формирование расчета плат за выбросы загрязняющих веществ в атмосферный воздух по стационарным и передвижным источникам;
Учет объектов водопотребления и водоотведения, водозаборов и выпусков сточных вод, а также учет водоотведения, водопотребления и качества сбрасываемых вод, формирование расчета плат за сбросы загрязняющих веществ в водные объекты;
Учет объектов накопления или размещения отходов, фактического обращения с отходами (образование, передача, обезвреживание, размещение), формирование расчета плат за размещение отходов производства и потребления;
Формирование отчета «Расчет платы за негативное воздействие на окружающую среду»;
Учет данных нарушенных земель, а также актов приемки-передачи рекультивированных земель;
Формирование регламентированных документов, отчетных и аналитических данных;
Ведение учета опасных производственных объектов, технических устройств, применяемых на ОПО;
Контроль своевременности проведения регламентных работ по промышленной безопасности;
Планирование и учет результатов проведения учебных тревог и занятий;
Оформление данных аварий и происшествий на опасных производственных объектах;
Ведение учета объектов защиты и пожарной техники;
Работа с данными противопожарных тренировок, проведенных в организации;
Планирование и проведение технического обслуживания и ремонта систем пожарной автоматики;
Регистрация деятельности пожарно-технической комиссии.

----------


## pro100whisky

Добрый день.
Дошел до п.2 и ступор.
Куда вводить номер и пин, где взять пример файла req ?
В какое поле указывать файл запроса req ?

При открытии 1с - просит СЛК систему.
Можно скрины по пунктам? Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Дошел до п.2 и ступор.
> Куда вводить номер и пин, где взять пример файла req ?
> В какое поле указывать файл запроса req ?
> 
> При открытии 1с - просит СЛК систему.
> Можно скрины по пунктам? Спасибо.


Используйте расширение: *Protect.OSLP.1.1.6-1.9.12.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

pro100whisky (06.12.2022)

----------

